# Broadway, Worcs.



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We are thinking of visiting Broadway in Worcestershire & staying at the CC site there. 
Does anyone know whether it's possible to cycle along the disused railway track to Willersley, or indeed if there are any other suitable cycle paths for non-mountain bikes? 

It seems that it is mainly good walking terrain, but would like to take the bikes with us as well, if the area is suitable?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi ****

Not being a pedant, but it's Willer*sey* . . . if you want to Google successfully. :wink:

I don't know all of the track, but the bits we visited a couple of years ago were very much like >> this << so at this time of year I would think a tractor would be a better bet! :roll:

If you choose your roads you can cycle without too much traffic for most of the way. >>Collin Lane << is fairly quiet, and that is two thirds of the distance between Broadway and Willersey.

I think Evesham Road has a cyclable path running for most of the way from the CC site to the end of Collin Lane.

I presume you know where the A/S factory is - assuming that's why you want to go there?

Dave 8O


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Dave,

We were thinking of doing some of the walks around Broadway, but thought that maybe the old railway track could be suitable for cycling, as an alternative plan.

In which case it seemed a good idea to ride over to the AS Factory & have a look around, as you do. :wink:


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

*broadway*

Hi there,
we were there last weekend and have stayed a few times. There are some good walks right from the site we did a nice walk up to the Tower last wkend it was very snowy there and a great view. Not sure about cycle paths nothing obvious from the site but the roads around there are pretty quiet if you want to cycle - if you keep off the main ones.

Have a good time
The Rabbits


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

We stayed at Broadway CC site end of the summer, sorry cant be of help on the walks/cycle routes but we were really keen to go and have a look at the auto sleeper factory, we went to reception and asked if we could have a look around or if someone would show us around.

I explained we had a motorhome and were staying in the cc site.

However, she said that we were not allowed, health and safety apparently doesnt allow this anymore :? :? :? 

Was really gutted.
Ian


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi 

We stayed there for a weekend last September, I walked partway along what I think was a disused railway, It was ok for walking but I wouldn't have liked to have ridden a bike along it.

Also whilst in that area we went to Evesham and followed signs for a car park - there was no height restriction given on the road signs for the car park -when we got round the corner we found that not only were there no height restrictions mentioned but that the car park was a multi storey (also not mentioned on the road signs) So if you saw a Ace Napoli doing a 3 point turn in the entrance to a multi storey car park, it was us!

Jacqui & Ted


----------

